# Troy Lee Designs XC Lite / OAKLEY ECHO shorts - quick feedback needed



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi,

What length are these shorts (to the knee or longer?)?
They are called to be "xc" ones, will they be good in 4cross too? Are they durable enough?
Are the users glad of them, are they comfortable?

And what is the difference between these and XC Air shorts?

*Is anyone using Oakley ECHO shorts?*

(or any other oakley's to tell me if the sizing is OK)

Thanks for any info 
I really count on your quick reply!


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

I have had a couple of pairs of these for 2 years or so. Well made, adjustable, good quality chamois, hard wearing and good ventilation for hot weather. They are slightly below the knee length. I use them as my daily shorts for training rides as well as multi day epics. 

Separate inner short with chamois was an important feature for me as I have lots of bike shorts. This means that I don't have to wash them everytime I wear them - I just change the inner short.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

they must have changed design. the ones I bought from chainlove a couple months ago are not that long, and the chamois is integrated and non removable. 

very tough though, more of an AM/FR short. perfect length though, breaks right above the knee. IMO capri pants are for girls.....
(and not as breathable as most xc baggies)


----------



## Dirty Harry Potter (Apr 12, 2011)

I had the XC Air shorts. Really nice shorts, but the inseam was short. I like a little longer short. The inner short was sewed into the short, I like to use my lycra shorts under. They were really nice and cool for hot summer days though.


----------



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the feedbacks 


And I see another interesting shorts: Oakley Echo. Is anybody using them?
(I recon that XC Lites are a bit too long for my taste... I'm used to quite short shorts)


* Or maybe any other Oakley shorts to tell me if their sizing charts are OK


----------



## robnow (Apr 12, 2010)

One thing to note for sizing IMO:
Troy Lee XC Lites fit smaller/slimmer than other brands, ie. I normally wear size 34s in most every short, 34s in these worked but are slimmer fitting so went with 36s. 34s went to above knee(I'm 6'2"). Problem with getting bigger shorts is once they get wet or really sweaty, they stretch out in size and get loose.
XC Airs fit baggier but shorter in same size(34s).

I liked the XC Lites although all Troy Lees seem to be put together by inexperienced first year child labourers, very poor cutting and stitching and zippers on the inside face catch on liners so you need to trim or cover with tape. Inner liners are fragile, mesh rips from stitching when putting on/taking off if your not careful. I use Sugoi liners(also mesh) which are holding up excellently and have nicer padding.

Tried TL Ace shorts today for first ride, similar fit to Lites, went with 34s this time. Liked them, but as above, at end of ride noticed quite a bit of wear on inner liner from zipper rub, will tape next time. And putting inner liners on, again, need to be careful as stretching them will rip stitching from mesh. Too bad for such a pricey short, wish I could buy them without the inner liners.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

generally all oakley stuff is cut pretty big. no experience with the echo shorts but oakley=quality.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

Evan55 said:


> they must have changed design. the ones I bought from chainlove a couple months ago are not that long, and the chamois is integrated and non removable.
> 
> ...


http://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=88&id=1250


----------



## Brooce (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers, I've eventually decided on Oakley Echo shorts


----------

